# Just been referred to hospital for further tests - what to expect?



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm just out from the Drs and she confirmed she will refer us to hospital for further testing as nothing has happened pregnancy wise. My day 21 shows I'm ovulating as my levels were around 50 (an increase from 37.5) and DH had all ok sperm sample done about 11 months ago. I've to go back today for my day 1-5 bloods, chlamydia test and something else I cant recall name off - she says these tests are standard for referral.

I guess my question is what to expect at hospital - will they just investigate with me or will my DH get further tests? Will they do some tests on first visit or is that more a consultation? How long did people wait for referral to clinic? Is there anything I can do now to prepare other than the usual healthy eating/no wine etc?

In a way it feels like a weight has been lifted but scary at same time!!! Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Lily

When you have your first hospital appointment they will go through your medical history you and hubbies. They might do the blood tests again and hubby will probably have another sample done. They may also want to give you an internal ultrasound check everything is ok inside and check that you don't have any cysts. The first visit to the hospital for us was a consultation with the the fertility nurse and it took about 40 minutes she really went through everything, I also had a HSG but I don't think that is something everyone has. I had my initial consultation with hospital May 2011 and after tests got told we needed IVF in the January and then finally got the referral to the clinic in August this year but I was waiting for NHS funding to be reinstated so it took us a little longer then most I think.

I don't think there is much you can do just make sure you eat well, reduce alcohol intake, stop smoking this goes for both of you, take some supplements I take pre-conception care and my dh takes wellman vitamins. 

It is scary but you will be ok. 

Good luck

xxxxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Natalie - it's really put my mind at rest just having some more detail.  is the HSG when they flush your tubes?  

We are definitely way down the healthy road though maybe me more than DH - he has a v sweet tooth!!!

xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey 

A HSG is where they flush dye through your tubes to make sure that they are unblocked and that everything is ok with them.

My hospital said they didn't do it on everyone.

xxxxxx


----------

